# Need Suggestions for Low Tech tank "carpet"



## cmf0106 (Jun 14, 2010)

For my future tank Ideally I would like to see some sort of moss, or plant completely cover the bottom of the tank. This tank will likely be 40 gallons, and low tech. Does anyone have any suggestions? Also what is a good website to purchase aquatic plants? In addition, I really need some good recommendations for an online aquatic plant store.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

glosso is low/high very versatile. 
or like you said you can cover the bottom in moss

just see the sales forum on APC people put up lots of plants for sale at a better price than most LFS

if you want good plants 

aquariumplants.com
aquabotanic.com

i have orderd from both of these places and they both have good plants

oh and IMHO Khanzer22 sells some of the best plants in the sales threads. 

and if you need some glosso i have extra. i can ROAK it to you

good luck


----------



## cmf0106 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply doubleott05. Unfortunately I have heard aquabotanic will be going out of business. I will most likely have to rely on forum sellers such as Khanzer22 since every other site I visit for aquatic plants has a limited selection (such as aquariumplants.com).

Someone on another forum mentioned* Marsilea minuta * for a low tech carpet, and I have to agree with them it looks fantastic and thats what my hearts set on for now. I have been unable to find Marsilea minuta from any online aquatic plant store.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Another good one for low tech is _Lilaeopsis sp_. It's leaves get about 4" or less and makes a nice lush lawn, even in El Natural. You can findit just about anywhere, but the sale/trade forum here would get you a better deal.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

cmf0106 said:


> Thanks for the reply doubleott05. Unfortunately I have heard aquabotanic will be going out of business. I will most likely have to rely on forum sellers such as Khanzer22 since every other site I visit for aquatic plants has a limited selection (such as aquariumplants.com).
> 
> Someone on another forum mentioned* Marsilea minuta * for a low tech carpet, and I have to agree with them it looks fantastic and thats what my hearts set on for now. I have been unable to find Marsilea minuta from any online aquatic plant store.


Post a WTB Marsilea minuta thread in the Sale forum.


----------



## cmf0106 (Jun 14, 2010)

davemonkey said:


> Another good one for low tech is _Lilaeopsis sp_. It's leaves get about 4" or less and makes a nice lush lawn, even in El Natural. You can findit just about anywhere, but the sale/trade forum here would get you a better deal.


I planned on adding VALLISNERIA as one of the "main" plants in the thank. Wouldn't the VALLISNERIA and LILAEOPSIS look too similar?


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

Besides the size, _Vallisneria_ has a very different texture and color. More shiny, almost jewel like, and the green is quite vibrant. _Lilaeopsis_ has a nice color too but it has a simpler texture.


----------

